# Dry facial skin



## Wren (Apr 6, 2020)

Due to the restrictions of self isolation, lack of fresh air and unable to find my usual face cream,  my complexion was becoming very dry, for the last few days I’ve been applying a thin layer of Vaseline with aloe Vera, (I was using it as a lip gloss originally) the difference is amazing, if you try it make sure you avoid the eye area


----------



## benrose (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm pretty sure a lot of people use vaseline on thier faces. I've actually heard that vaseline is actually the secret anti-wrinkle cream of many super models. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ths-Vaseline-eyes-maintain-youthful-look.html


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

Never saw that with the aloe vera this side of the pond Wren. I know that at one time Vaseline was thought to be carcinogenic but that was proven false.


----------



## benrose (Apr 24, 2020)

I actually use bag balm on my face which is similar. It's really designed for cows udders but it works great on your face, lips, hands, and feet. It does get on your pillow a bit at night but not nearly as greasy as vaseline. It's great and super cheap. Plus you can find it just about anywhere in the US.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

90% witch hazel 10% baby oil gel. Splash it on and rub it in. Feels good.


----------



## Wren (Apr 24, 2020)

Lee said:


> Never saw that with the aloe vera this side of the pond Wren. I know that at one time Vaseline was thought to be carcinogenic but that was proven false.


There’s a few different types Lee, I never wear lipstick but the ‘Rosy Lips’  gives a nice soft natural looking tint


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

Ooooh Wren, the Pink Bubbly one is perfect for me.

I would imagine you could use just a little as a blusher too maybe?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

Calendula Cream


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

I buy Vaseline with Cocoa Butter in it.....the scent is heavenly and yes, it can be used all over the body and so inexpensive.


----------



## Wren (Apr 24, 2020)

Lee said:


> Ooooh Wren, the Pink Bubbly one is perfect for me.
> I would imagine you could use just a little as a blusher too maybe?



Some do but it’s a bit too greasy for me, I use this pearly blusher


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 17, 2020)

Walgreens in the US sell the Vaseline Lip Therapy  but in different containers
Vaseline Lip Therapy Lip Balm Mini Rosy Lips | Walgreens


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

This is the first year that I've noticed dry spots appearing on my cheeks. I guess it's due to natural aging. I have normally oily skin, especially the T-zone.


----------

